# Knitting in public



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out. 
At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
So my sunglasses went on and I kept clicking away. My friend came out with the drinks and I knitted away whilst we talked for a few hours.
I thought it doesn't matter how smartly dressed they are, some women can be rude and not too bright . Younger people can be far more pleasant and inclusive because I've had young girls of all ages come up to watch me knit and ask questions.
I'm glad I didn't kind of give in and put my knitting away... then again, I am a bit stubborn like that.
Just venting.....


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

They were just jealous! :roll:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I guess no matter who they were or what age, there are rude people. I am glad you continued to knit away!


----------



## Geneva123 (Jun 16, 2014)

How much better it is to keep our hands busy working on something worthwhile instead of having our faced in our phones and tablets. We can knit or crochet while talking and visiting. Those ladies were just rude.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

They were the uncomfortable ones covering their ignorance with giggles and smirks secretly wishing they were as artistic as you. Glad you didn't give in to these bullying tactics


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You go girl. Who cares what others think. I would have said would you girls like to learn. just looked back and pointed at them and laughed big time. Glad you did not stop knitting either. Good to be stubborn.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Geneva123 said:


> How much better it is to keep our hands busy working on something worthwhile instead of having our faced in our phones and tablets. We can knit or crochet while talking and visiting. Those ladies were just rude.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

They may be just the ones who would buy an expensive sweater in an upscale store that you could MAKE! Enjoy.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

And then there are the small-minded people who are intolerant of anyone who is not just like them, dressing the same way and participating in the same activities. Since they don't knit and you do, you didn't fit their ideal. Personally, I am so tired of these types. Personally, I think it would be a better world if everyone was required to knit!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

knitting in public...why would anyone be upset about this!! Now, breast feeding in public--a lot of controversy about this, but, in my opinion, I think this should be done in private. Everyone has their own opinion on this....and that's o-kay. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You did the right thing by ignoring them. One day they will be siting with their knitting (rhymed, didn't it?) and the same thing will happen to them. Keep on clicking those needles, gal. Life is short, knit more.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

PapillonThreads said:


> They were just jealous! :roll:


I agree. By the way, I love the pic of the hen in your avatar. She looks beautiful.


----------



## bearperson (May 4, 2015)

Irene1 said:


> And then there are the small-minded people who are intolerant of anyone who is not just like them, dressing the same way and participating in the same activities. Since they don't knit and you do, you didn't fit their ideal. Personally, I am so tired of these types. Personally, I think it would be a better world if everyone was required to knit!


Exactly! Me too. Some people are so rude...


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

hen said:


> I thought it doesn't matter how smartly dressed they are, some women can be rude and not too bright . Younger people can be far more pleasant and inclusive because I've had young girls of all ages come up to watch me knit and ask questions. I'm glad I didn't kind of give in and put my knitting away... then again, I am a bit stubborn like that.
> Just venting.....


 Good on you! They were the losers. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

But no matter how much they ask or their remarks might be when you answer you are putting info into those brains that may one day spark someone to recall and maybe start knitting. Be proud of your art and show it off when ever you can. And always ask if they want to learn then offer to point them in the correct direction. I love it more when the little ones ask cause they are sponges and always willing to learn.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you sure she wasn't saying to her friend..."Oh look, I wish I had brought my knitting..."


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

I actually kind of feel sorry for people who don't know how to do things with the their hands and who must constantly be entertained by others.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Good for you! I have had some curious questions when I knit in public, or listening to music. I just tell them I don't knit with my ears.

Stops them in their tracks.

kk


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well done in not letting them feel you needed to put your knitting away. Foolish women. I can't say I've encountered a response like this, but if I ever do I shall certainly follow your example.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

You should have caught one of the pointed looks, waved and said brightly, "Hi, isn't this a lovely day to to be outdoors? Do any of you knit?"
Being addressed directly really shakes these people up. There would be no more pointed looks or sniggers afterwards.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I always have my knitting or crochet with me. Sometimes people look at me funny, sometimes they talk to me, ask questions, relate stories about things or people who knit for them. If anyone ever pointed at me and laughed or smirked or whatever, they wouldn't even know how glad they were that my hands and mind were busy, or they'd likely get a loud lesson in manners!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Your first impression and key words here were "smartly dressed". You may have looked at them which they might have enjoyed or disliked and so the pecking order got worse with you taking out your knitting like rubbing salt in a wound. By smart you meant well dressed and you know well dressed means no hand made anything let alone without a designer label or trademark embellishment to show the plain polo has status. So what are you supposed to do. Turn your back to them and do as you like with your time and let all else slip away.

You could have really ruffled feathers if you had pulled out the most religious based craft store's here new huge bulky wooden pins with massive ball end stops and made sure to make your stitches very exaggerated with the balls waving about. I did not note the pin size in the store but they had to have been a US 60.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> They were just jealous! :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

people criticize things they don't understand and fear.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you sure it was the knitting? Maybe you had toilet paper hanging from your pants OR something green stuck in your teeth OR your shirt on backwards.... Oh, never mind... That was ME! Lol

I am sure I wouldn't notice if some ladies were snickering at me...I am more focused on my company (if my husband or kids or a friend was with me) or my task..... Nor would I care. If I am happy and not bothering anyone... Who cares?!?!?

Actually, I have only been approached with positive comments and questions/interest in my knitting.... BUT yesterday (at my son's baseball game) one of my husband's friends.... Dr. V (his son is on same team) commented several times on the "afghan" I was knitting...... Ummmm... It was a hat!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Good on you for continuing to knit.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> They were just jealous! :roll:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jshiach (Aug 16, 2014)

I take my crochet most places, especially to hospital appointments. At one hospital the Staff Nurse asked me to put my crochet away as each time she passed by me she was reminded how late the clinic was running ! She was joking as she said that she also noticed that other patients would ask what I was "knitting" and it kept their mind off the time. Always find it a good blether opener


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness, how rude! I knit anywhere, all the time !! Although a friend did comment once that the fact that I was knitting whilst talking to her made it appear that I wasn't focusing on what she was saying properly. I could see her point of view but I only knit/ crochet things things that I don't need a pattern for outside the house (or even a brain) as its basically automatic ! So I knew she had my full attention.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Some women == not a credit to us. Glad you donned your shades and kept clicking.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would not have put my 'sunnies' on - I would have just kept on knitting to my hearts content and completely ignored those rude and ignorant women!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I knit when and where I like. Don't care what others think. I would rather knit than get drunk!!!


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I knit everywhere so that i don't get annoyed while I'm waiting about (I hate wasted time).I've never had a problem with rudeness but I have been aproched by men telling me that their mother used to make them the most wonderful sweaters and asking for my phone number.
I knit in meetings too, I've been asked to put stop on one occasion only. I just told them "my other hobbies is reading,I do one or the other but that depends how much you want me to participate" that soon shut them up especially as it was me who called the meeting and i was leading it. Lol
Sarah


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Good on you for not stopping! I think I might have wanted to not put the sunglasses on, pointedly looked them up and down, and rolled my eyes before continuing to knit!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

All I need to do to start a conversation in any kind of public situation is bring out my knitting. People are fascinated, and it doesn't take a fancy stitch to make them stop and talk. I've been making a very basic shawl for someone, and had men (yes, MEN!!!) go on and on about how amazing it is. It isn't that I'm a great knitter or anything. I think it's that knitting and crocheting themselves are such an amazing craft involving only simple implements and string to make a variety of textures and patterns. I find it fascinating myself. If someone doesn't like it or finds it amusing, I don't care. Their opinion of me is none of my business!!!


----------



## DeePickens (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to tat when I was sitting in airports and I always drew a crowd including. Mem. I also knit when I watched basketball games when I drove a school bus many. Years ago. Am teaching 6 young girls at a children's home to knit now and I am 88 years old.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

It is often times difficult for people who are unable to be creative to understand or appreciate the talents of others. Sorry that you felt uncomfortable but I am glad you kept at it and did not let anyone else influence your good use of time.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I take my cross stitch with me when I go abroad. I get loads of good remarks.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I always knit in public - every day I have my knitting out when I have a coffee. I don't care what people think. I've had several people come up to me and comment that they wouldn't be game enough to knit in public. I ask them Why Not?? They don't have an answer. Often I knit with a friend or two, but mostly I'm on my own.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

I bring my knitting everywhere and have never received only pleasant questions on what I'm making and remarks that the person thought I was lucky to be so talented.  So good for you, those ladies are probably the same type that would turn their nose up at hand crafted items, which us crafters consider valuable and priceless. Keep on knitting girl!


----------



## phiction (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi there:

I'm a lawyer, who has been knitting since college, so for over thirty years now. I know of a number of professional women who knit. When I was a public official some years ago, I used to have to attend evening council meetings, many of which lasted for hours into the night. I knitted lace curtains, an afghan, and various other projects during those meetings. Never once did I get stink eye. In fact one citizen told me that my knitting at meetings made it seem homey. That knitting kept me focused and sane during contentious discussions. 

Let those needles click away. If anyone gives you stink eye, it's their problem, not yours. Cheers!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I knit at cricket matches and lots of people come up and ask what I'm knitting. I've met some really interesting people and I find that knitting in public only gets positive comments.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I always have my knitting with me and knit on public transportation. Never get odd looks of any kind but meet many people and always get asked what I am making. Some comment on how lovely the color is and wish they could do that. I would never let anyone or their comments stop me from knitting in public. I first learned about magic loop on the subway by a male knitter. A guy in his early thirties standing up across from me knitting and oblivious to everyone around him. How cool is that?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I might have looked at them and said..."I am knitting a very difficult piece and it takes SKILL to do it. I would show you, but not everyone can do it!". Then go right on knitting.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Seems to be a trend the "mean girls " thing. We can have something to show for our actions later rather than just getting on a mean rant on Facebook.

Knit on my friend...they are everywhere.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Will be going to a church softball game tonight - and so will my knitting. =)
Carol


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

You don't know what they were saying. You made the judgement by their "smart dressing". It is quite possible they noticed the knitting and one said to the other, "Remember when I tried to knit. That baby hat could fit a watermelon!" and then they laughed. It may have been as innocent as that. Don't let your own misconceptions bring you down.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I, too, would not have put my knitting away. You were not doing anything to interrupt them. You were enjoying some time with a friend. You are not
distrubing anyone. Not like some people who talk in their cell phones and you can hear their conversations many tables away or laugh loudly at everything that is said. Keep knitting!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Geneva123 said:


> How much better it is to keep our hands busy working on something worthwhile instead of having our faced in our phones and tablets. We can knit or crochet while talking and visiting. Those ladies were just rude.


I totally agree


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

Please keep knitting in public. I do, especially when I go to the doctors office. Lots of looks and sometimes some compliments. Please keep going.......You are an artist and people get so jealous they make fun of things they just don't understand.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! That is a surprise. I live in Southern California and whenever I have sat down to knit in public I get all kinds of smiles and people come over to find out what I am making, I've never had a negative situation. Hummm


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Good for you! Glad you didn't give in. They were RUDE!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They were idiots. Good thing you ignored them and just went on knitting.

Hazel


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> And then there are the small-minded people who are intolerant of anyone who is not just like them, dressing the same way and participating in the same activities. Since they don't knit and you do, you didn't fit their ideal. Personally, I am so tired of these types. Personally, I think it would be a better world if everyone was required to knit!


Couldn't agree more! The world would be a better place if 'modern people' were more tolerant - what could have been objectionable about knitting?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You weren't bothering them, sounds like they were just bored and wish they could knit like you.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


You go girl. Knitting is great and you get it. They don't. I just got to love the fact that you kept on. Don't let rude people get in the way of your fun. Love Ya.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Since the conversation was not audible, all comments about what they were saying and why are just guesses. It certainly looked as if they were thinking and saying unkind things about the knitter but we really don't know that to be the case. Look at all the negative energy expended just here on KP about this one happening. 

My plea to all is to focus on positive things. Even if the worst assumption about what they were thinking and saying is true, why perpetuate it? "

"What this world needs now is love" is true. When we 'love our neighbors as ourselves" WE are the ones who most benefit. The most illogical, amazing paradox in the world is what happens when we answer negativity with lovingkindness. 

May I and all here be encouraged to live our lives with the resolution to respond to negativity in this way.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

They're morons I knit in public all the time, that's how I sell my crafts! I don't have to advertise. It's strictly word of mouth and business cards and knitting in public


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to see you kept knitting - I applaud you. Some people have an imperialistic attitude and love to put down what they do not understand. Their loss. Too bad they cheat themselves out of a hobby that is proven to be a healthy, positive activity with lots of benefits. Very sad. If they only knew... Knit on, sister! :thumbup: .


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

LizR said:


> You should have caught one of the pointed looks, waved and said brightly, "Hi, isn't this a lovely day to to be outdoors? Do any of you knit?"
> Being addressed directly really shakes these people up. There would be no more pointed looks or sniggers afterwards.


I like to look at the with my biggest, friendliest smile as if I think they are trying to be friendly.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

You are to be admired, there will always be negative people. Knitting is a beautiful art. It's unfortunate that we don't see people expressing more positive things in public. More power to you.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Never let that bother you...What's that saying? "Stupid is as stupid does!"


----------



## hppysvn (Jan 2, 2015)

It is better to see the hands busy and the mouth quiet, than to have the mouth running and the hands idle. Some people cannot be pleasant and do both at the same time.

Just my opinion.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

To bad they lacked the skills to appreciate what you were doing. I also have had young girls as well as older women stop and ask questions about my knitting. I have also met other knitters by knitting in public. Don't let it bother you. Stupidity and rudeness are always out there. Just ignore it. You have a gift and a talent that they don't have.

I am coming to England in a few weeks to spend some time with my daughter and family. I am taking my knitting.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


I don't know why it is always women. I do have a theory about how many women treat other women. I call it the "Best Bear Hunter".

Long, long ago, when humans were still evolving (don't hammer me on this part), the strongest males brought back the most food, and were also better able to protect their women and children. So..... the women were in competition for the Best Bear Hunter, because her children could be fed and she and the children were better protected.

So, because of the fierce competition for the Best Bear Hunter(s), some women developed this nasty habit of putting other women at disadvantages, one being ridicule and putting the other competition down. That's when the word "bitch" came into being. (This last part is my own attitude.)


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

From another stubborn Yorkshire lass well done. I knitted at my grandaughters dance class and the girls were facinated to see what I was doing.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


So one says to the others "someday, that will be us sitting outside a pub knitting." To which the others reply "PFFFFT, you couldn't knit a beanbag."


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Ignorant people! If they hadn't been in a group I wouldn't mind betting nothing snide would have been said.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good for you... you kept on knitting. I agree with Papillon... they were jealous.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree that I would rather see someone knitting or sewing in public than yacking on phones. They can't even give their own company their full attention for fear they will miss a text, twitter, or a call. Yea you for not following their trend.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


Good on you! Knit away!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't give a frig what any one thinks of my knitting. It is my business. If they do not like it they can look else where. Those women were thinking they are so very very clever and in fact were letting every one see what class they are in and their IQ to boot.


----------



## Chris1953 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bullies come in all ages. They were probably bullies in High School too. I knit in public too and I think sometimes those snobs are just jealous.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow... I feel I am in such good company here.
Not only that, really smart company.
Thank you to everyone to let me know how you feel. Definitely on the same wavelength as all you gorgeous knitters out there. My knitting is going everywhere with me!!


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

in Europe its very common to see people knitting on trains busses on park benches anywhere they can sit-those women mentioned must have been on another continent britmaid in TX


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

PapillonThreads said:


> They were just jealous! :roll:


 :thumbup: that's right!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a group here in Oklahoma who take their knitting/crocheting to baseball games! We went to a party Sat night, I REALLY wanted to take my knitting, but was talked out of it. At the party several people asked where my knitting was, if it was in the car, what am I working on . . . These are young people in their 20's-30's, (musicians mostly, husband is a music journalist), they have seen me knitting at concerts and have come to expect it. I May have bought the rude little twits a round of drinks!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I always take my knitting along for medical or dental appointments, or anywhere I might have to sit a while to get where I am going. I often find folk interested enough to come close, and some even learn to knit. Children, in particular are not too shy to ask what I am doing and to have a go themselves. It is definitely not an anti-social pastime, but can be a good buffer to unwelcome conversations if the occasion arises.

Don't worry about the smirking, you are the one who had reason to smirk at vapid minds. Most folk love to see and watch other folk doing interesting things, and knitting is certainly one of those things.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Just think of it this way, if the world fell apart tomorrow us knitting and crocheting skills would keep us functional


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I am trying...one grandchild at a time.


Irene1 said:


> And then there are the small-minded people who are intolerant of anyone who is not just like them, dressing the same way and participating in the same activities. Since they don't knit and you do, you didn't fit their ideal. Personally, I am so tired of these types. Personally, I think it would be a better world if everyone was required to knit!


 ;-)


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

LOL!!


nanciann said:


> Are you sure she wasn't saying to her friend..."Oh look, I wish I had brought my knitting..."


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I would have asked "would you like to know what I'm knitting" or something like that. It would have made them stop and think about how rude perhaps, they were, or in my book, just plain stupid! People make fun of others because of their own insecurities. THey probably do not know a Knit from a Purl.. 
Educate them and see if that doesn't change their attitude.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm beyond the age now, but when my children were babies, they were breastfed and I did that in public. Now, let's see a mother breastfeeding AND knitting (or at least crocheting)....may be a bit challenging to manage 2 needles and a baby at the same time!! Then let's dare those bullies to snicker. HAH!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

What a shame that you got that reaction just by knitting. I can see it if you had removed your clothing, jumped on the table, and yelled political slogans--but knitting. What horror that must have caused in those women!!! Truly, it is hard to fathom anyone being that annoyed by someone knitting. So far, I have only had great experiences while knitting in public and have had some wonderful conversations so carry on and knit proudly out in the world!


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hooray for you. Some of us are way past the point of feeling uncomfortable because of someone else's poor behavior. Knit away; it's good for the spirit.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

Those are likely the type of person who would scoff at the fair price of something knit on commission OR secretly wished they knew how to make something awesome


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


I'm glad you were able to stand your ground. No amount of smart dressing covers up bullies, eh?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> What a shame that you got that reaction just by knitting. I can see it if you had removed your clothing, jumped on the table, and yelled political slogans--but knitting. What horror that must have caused in those women!!! Truly, it is hard to fathom anyone being that annoyed by someone knitting. So far, I have only had great experiences while knitting in public and have had some wonderful conversations so carry on and knit proudly out in the world!


;~DDD!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Good for you. I would have done the very same thing.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

All these replies are exactly right. Good for you!


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Silly [email protected]


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Silly [email protected]


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

amen


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I think if each of the ladies had been on their own most of them would have come up to you and admired your work but together they are afraid their "friends" will think less of them if they admire something "old fashioned". Good for you for continuing your knitting--we are knitters hear us roar!


----------



## elizabert (May 25, 2014)

Ha, I probably would have asked them if they wanted to learn how to knit, since they seemed so interested.. :lol:


----------



## Rodney (Apr 23, 2015)

Since you couldn't hear what was said lets just pretend they were not talking about you. You did nothing wrong. Maybe they were jealous of your multitasking skills. LOL


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Your talent insulted their expensive look - chances are they cannot put a hem in a skirt, uses pins instead.


----------



## Cindy mae (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Miss Hen love it I to go knitty out in public . I don't care who is around I love to knit.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Since the conversation was not audible, all comments about what they were saying and why are just guesses. It certainly looked as if they were thinking and saying unkind things about the knitter but we really don't know that to be the case. Look at all the negative energy expended just here on KP about this one happening.
> 
> My plea to all is to focus on positive things. Even if the worst assumption about what they were thinking and saying is true, why perpetuate it? "
> 
> ...


YES! YES! YES! 
:thumbup:


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

My friend and I walk every morning, then have coffee at Starbucks. awhile back we noticed a lone woman in Starbucks knitting the most beautiful striped sock. We watched her for awhile and as we left stopped to tell her how pretty the sock was and could we have a closer look? She seemed pleased. A few days later she was back and knitting a baby sweater. We, again, stopped to chat and admire her work and exchange thoughts on knitting and good local places to buy yarn and such. Now, several months later we have all become quite chummy and we look forward to seeing her and we enjoy her latest projects and a chance to visit with her. I think, for the most part people really enjoy observing other people's creativity in practice. I am a new knitter and haven't had the experience of knitting in public, but sometimes draw at the park and I have met the nicest people who have stopped to see what I'm drawing.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


Good for you.

Andy


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

You go girl


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This attitude is so strange. Why is it that when a "celeb" is seen knitting, it makes the news? Yet poor old Hen was made to feel like she was doing something to be laughed at?
Even our ex-Prime Minister, Julia Gillard, on occasion was seen using her pointy sticks and if anything, made her seem more normal.  (Yes, I know, hard to believe.).


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

My late mother used to take her knitting to the movies, called pictures in her days, she knitted stocking stitch there not a pattern. My mum was a very clever knitter and could knit anywhere. I would see her sometimes at home, knit with her eyes closed, resting her eyes, she would say. I don't think she ever made a mistake, never in the pictures anyway. I can knit watching the t.v but only straight knitting, I love knitting.


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe they were complimenting your work or talking among themselves what they made in the past. I wouldn't have taken offense by this. Don't stop doing what you love!

Happy knitting!


----------



## cmbsmith (Aug 13, 2013)

I knit at the Nationals baseball games. I've been on the big screen .... And I just keep on knitting!!!


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

good for you britmaid


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably jealousy. Happy you continued knitting.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit in lots of places and get lots of looks and comments...only acknowledge the positive ones!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

Whitwillhands said:


> They were the uncomfortable ones covering their ignorance with giggles and smirks secretly wishing they were as artistic as you. Glad you didn't give in to these bullying tactics


I agree...the disdain was to cover their ignorance. Another tactic used by those who don't knit or sew is to drop loud hints about the brand name of their latest garment, the upmarket store it was purchased from or how expensive it was. That's happened to me while I was knitting on a train. I just looked across, smiled warmly and continued to knit. I wasn't the one who went red.
We artisans know that a lot more thought and yes, love, goes into something we are making!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


I wonder what their problem was? It was definitely rude and certainly showed their ignorance.


----------



## wendywindow (Jun 19, 2015)

You go girl
As someone pointed out they were just jealous or if they werent should be missing out on the lovely creative relaxing therapeautic benefits of knitting .Some of the holiest of humans various sages like Ghandi knitted and span as part of their mindfulness and meditative practices.....Some of the worlds best known movie stars like Julia Roberts knit while they are waiting around on set .I knit in public all the time and invariably will strike up engaging conversation with another knitter we'll share tips and stitches and stories .....its a great socializing tool plus knitting is not for dummies There are over 400 knitting stitiches and the way these are combined to produce such amazng and endless variety of patterns and garments is nothing short of sheer bloody genius .......we knitters are changing the world for the better k1 p1 as we go !!!!!!!


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

> If it is a question of being "smartly dressed" vs handmade clothing, I would say they may know price but not value.
> If it's a matter of being a "traditional" woman vs a "liberated" woman, consider this: you are independent, creative, know your own worth, and have freedom to do as you like. I doubt the social rules and dress standards of a clique allow any of those things.
> What's that saying about the best revenge is living a happy life? Enjoy your knitting so much they feel they are missing out on a good thing!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Geneva123 said:


> How much better it is to keep our hands busy working on something worthwhile instead of having our faced in our phones and tablets. We can knit or crochet while talking and visiting. Those ladies were just rude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BevH (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm coming to York next month, I'll be sure to knit in public
Bev, Sydney Australia


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm glad you kept right on knitting! Good for you!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BevH said:


> I'm coming to York next month, I'll be sure to knit in public
> Bev, Sydney Australia


A sister under the skin.... You're going to seek them out, huh?


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I knitted my way through college and med schooland only once was told to put my knitting down by a professor. I spoke to him after class and told him if I didn't make an A in his class I was stop but til then I would keep knitting. He agreed and after our first quiz he told the class they all needed to learn to knit because I was the only one who made an A. It helps me concentrate and at the end of the day I have at least a good start on a pair of socks. I'm never without my knitting.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

my mother also used the term, "resting her eyes".


18931924 said:


> My late mother used to take her knitting to the movies, called pictures in her days, she knitted stocking stitch there not a pattern. My mum was a very clever knitter and could knit anywhere. I would see her sometimes at home, knit with her eyes closed, resting her eyes, she would say. I don't think she ever made a mistake, never in the pictures anyway. I can knit watching the t.v but only straight knitting, I love knitting.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Let's not forget Vanna White!!


wendywindow said:


> You go girl
> As someone pointed out they were just jealous or if they werent should be missing out on the lovely creative relaxing therapeautic benefits of knitting .Some of the holiest of humans various sages like Ghandi knitted and span as part of their mindfulness and meditative practices.....Some of the worlds best known movie stars like Julia Roberts knit while they are waiting around on set .I knit in public all the time and invariably will strike up engaging conversation with another knitter we'll share tips and stitches and stories .....its a great socializing tool plus knitting is not for dummies There are over 400 knitting stitiches and the way these are combined to produce such amazng and endless variety of patterns and garments is nothing short of sheer bloody genius .......we knitters are changing the world for the better k1 p1 as we go !!!!!!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Last year, while waiting for my husband to undergo cataract surgery, I was knitting on children's "beanies". A lady asked me about what I was doing....and she said that her 2 grandsons would love to have one. She offered to pay me for the hats....but, a few weeks later, I gave them to her as a gift. She was delighted--and I had knit them with camouflage yarn!!


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:



Geneva123 said:


> How much better it is to keep our hands busy working on something worthwhile instead of having our faced in our phones and tablets. We can knit or crochet while talking and visiting. Those ladies were just rude.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

doesn't that feel good? I did the same with a hat I had showcased on facebook and my cousin who I haven't seen in 25 years asked for one. I mailed it to her in New Jersey and told her no payment needed. 


sharethefun said:


> Last year, while waiting for my husband to undergo cataract surgery, I was knitting on children's "beanies". A lady asked me about what I was doing....and she said that her 2 grandsons would love to have one. She offered to pay me for the hats....but, a few weeks later, I gave them to her as a gift. She was delighted--and I had knit them with camouflage yarn!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm also glad you didn't stop. Do what makes your heart happy. Maybe they were jealous.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Good for you - knitting is generally a friendly, down home activity and generates good feelings and curiosity especially by non-knitters (who wish they knew how) and yes often children. My daughter has frequently pulled out an extra set of needles and showed someone the basics. This is so appreciated. Some people don't know any knitters and isn't that sad. So it is right to overlook ignorant behavior and bask in the glow of happy knitters everywhere. So smile and enjoy the task at hand !!


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good for you. I would have kept on knitting too. They are just jealous and probably don't even know how to pick up a needle or crochet hook. I hate people like that who think they are better than you.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

I am all for knitting in public. But, I must admit that a Coats and Clark ad in a knitting magazine, some years back, gave me a different perspective to consider. It showed two couples relaxing on a deck. Three of the people were actively engaged in conversation and using eye contact to show their attention. The fourth person was looking down at her knitting. She seemed so removed from the others. It made me think twice about when I want the distance and when I want more interaction. 

Nowadays you can see the same distancing done with cellphones. I was visiting with my three sisters and we were in a restaurant. The waitress came to our table and remarked to me, "Look at this. You are the only person not looking at your cellphone." It's true. They were all busy checking texts and I was the only one not otherwise occupied.

I'm not saying a person shouldn't knit when they're with other people, but I know it does create a separation. My husband and I will be watching TV. I am knitting away, listening to everything. But then, once in awhile he will ask me if I saw something on the screen and I will have to admit I didn't. It does take away a bit from the shared experience. So, now, every once in awhile, I will content myself with just being present with my husband in the car, with him at the wheel and me, with hands idle in my lap, sharing the scenery and thoroughly enjoying the journey. 

We celebrate 51 years of marriage later this month and will take the Cumbres & Toltec steam railroad journey from Antonito, Colorado to Chama, New Mexico. I will have my knitting along, but plan to leave it in my bag during the train ride. Only bringing it out on the bus ride back, if then. Of course, my ulterior motive might include the thought that I don't want to get any cinders on the little preemie hats I make. &#128512;


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> my mother also used the term, "resting her eyes".


I don't doubt that she could knit with her eyes closed. I can knit without looking at my work and I'm talking... if it's the stockinette stitch. Also, I know that blind people knit. Nothing fancy like lace, of course. They have a very acute sense of feeling.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ljknits said:


> I am all for knitting in public. But, I must admit that a Coats and Clark ad in a knitting magazine, some years back, gave me a different perspective to consider. It showed two couples relaxing on a deck. Three of the people were actively engaged in conversation and using eye contact to show their attention. The fourth person was looking down at her knitting. She seemed so removed from the others. It made me think twice about when I want the distance and when I want more interaction.
> 
> Nowadays you can see the same distancing done with cellphones. I was visiting with my three sisters and we were in a restaurant. The waitress came to our table and remarked to me, "Look at this. You are the only person not looking at your cellphone." It's true. They were all busy checking texts and I was the only one not otherwise occupied.
> 
> ...


I live alone so I can knit to my hearts content. And, I will also knit in public. I knit when I'm traveling on an airplane or car... when there are several of us on a trip... but, I'm never knitting something that will separate me from them or the conversation. It's mindless knitting, like a simple scarf, or even sock which are easy for me once I'm at the foot. But, many times I chose not to take my yarn and needles with me like when my daughter, grandson and I went to Europe a few years back... I remember my daughter asking me if I was taking my knitting (when we went to Hawaii, I took my knitting she took her embroidery... most to knit in the plane). But, for the trip to Europe... I opted not to. And, I didn't miss it.

I'm glad to hear that you will put your needles down just to be present and enjoy the moment(s) with your husband. Congratulation and Happy 51st Anniversary! Enjoy your trip. Yes, take your knitting just in case there comes a time when you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Bookit (Aug 9, 2011)

Good for you. Don't let anyone intimidate you when you are enjoying yourself. Wish I could have been there with you. I am trying to get my husband to go to a Red Sox baseball game and I will go with him. Problem is he said I cannot under any circumstance take my knitting. So I guess if he goes he goes alone. He is just to bashful to be seen at the ball game with a lady knitting beside him. I just keep teasing him cause I know he will not go without me.


----------



## yarn lovin lisa (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh those Mean Girls that we thought were only the bane of our high school years. What a shame that they must continue in adulthood. If you can call that behavior being an adult. Too bad they will never know the joy of individuality. Or the feeling of accomplishment that comes from creating a unique item. Or the pleasure from seeing the happiness on a recipient's face when gifted with an original item made by loving hands. Feel sorry for them for they are missing out on being part of a wonderful group.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Last year, while waiting for my husband to undergo cataract surgery, I was knitting on children's "beanies". A lady asked me about what I was doing....and she said that her 2 grandsons would love to have one. She offered to pay me for the hats....but, a few weeks later, I gave them to her as a gift. She was delighted--and I had knit them with camouflage yarn!!


Thanks for relating this to us. I love to hear of incidents like this. I also love camouflage yarn... I make baby bibs and gift them. I've made bibs with the camouflage yarn... they are so cute. I even found buttons that are military focus; combat boots, dog tags, one just says HERO... and I forget the other. I wish I knew someone in the service.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

Good for you girl! You were doing something productive which is more than I can say for them. I knit in public often and don't pay any attention to stares.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi everyone....just wanted you to know that I have NOT quit this wonderful site: just changed my user name from: Share the fun" TO........luvrcats!!!! I'm still around, just wanted to "honor" our two wonderful little family members.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, I agree.....enjoy trip....not only to be with your wonderful husband...but to enjoy the scenery. And knit on the bus ride home. Plenty of time after your trip to work on the preemie hats....I love knitting these, so adorable!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Sort of strange that anyone else would care....since you did not hear them, perhaps you misconstrued. Either way, you were smart to just keep on knitting. None of their business anyway.


----------



## CherylLouise (Dec 13, 2013)

Smart clothes do not a emotionally secure woman make.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

not all knitters are women of course but in this case I think we have to give credit to the courage of women who do not hesitate to behave normally as in knitting or if we wish to give a little credit to the ground breakers of public opinion - Hooray for breast feeding Mom's who refused to feed their children in the bathroom (yuck). We are a courageous bunch aren't we )


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

yuck...I agree that breast feeding in a bathroom would be horrendous; however, I believe that women should at least cover themselves up when in public, and better yet, too bad rooms are not available in public areas so they could enjoy a bit of privacy.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

At the end of the day, each lady went her own way. Thankful you went home to lovely yarns.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

At the end of the day, each lady went her own way. Thankful you went home to lovely yarns.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

In our older major department stores here in Downtown Seattle, the main "Ladies Room" is actually a suite: you walk into an area that was furnished with sofas and armchairs, a lovely spot to really put up your feet if needed and yes, you could nurse a baby comfortably; then you proceed into the area with toilet cubicles and hand basins. Some of the cubicles actually had the hand basins included, so if a woman needed to have a quick wash-up she could.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> And then there are the small-minded people who are intolerant of anyone who is not just like them, dressing the same way and participating in the same activities. Since they don't knit and you do, you didn't fit their ideal. Personally, I am so tired of these types. Personally, I think it would be a better world if everyone was required to knit!


Agree completely with what you said. Women like that, although they often act secure, their security is based on conformity. Anything else rattles them.

One thing, however, I don't agree with - and that is that everyone should have to knit. I don't know about your friends, but with some of mine----it'd be a definite disaster!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> yuck...I agree that breast feeding in a bathroom would be horrendous; however, I believe that women should at least cover themselves up when in public, and better yet, too bad rooms are not available in public areas so they could enjoy a bit of privacy.


I feel that it is up to the individual as to whether the cover themselves up or not. On a hot day, covering up a hot baby may not be a good idea.....for example.

My wife would search out a little shady corner, no matter where we were and get the job done......

Those a little less "open" can even take a bottle for one feed with them for example.

But at the end of the day, breastfeeding is a very natural thing to do and many Moms today do not want to hide themselves away.

Their choice of course either way.....

Regards

Andy

PS. I have seen some really obtuse young "Fathers" who wanted to hide their womenfolk away when breastfeeding. As if the poor woman was going to "inflame" all the other men to some sort of "Sex-Riot" or something......DUUHHHH!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here in the U.S. you rarely see anyone knitting in public. Most people are busy with their phones! So often, when I am knitting in a public space, someone will usually ask me what I am knitting. I wish more people here would knit in public!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It matters not where I go, I have a bag with a WIP with me in the car, and when I know I will be "sitting and waiting" wherever it is (other than a restaurant)- I have that bag next to me or in front of me on the floor (so as not to tie up an empty chair-for another patient, etc.) and I am KNITTING!!! My kids and grandkids kind of expect it from me now when I travel - There is no reason not to pursue your hobby wherever you go !


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

I have only been taken aback once by blatant exposure during breast feeding and I think she was going for shock value. Some people will do anything for attention and I have often wondered if that same individual didn't have a baby if she would have exposed herself anyway just for the reaction. However, it was easy to just look the other way and let it go. Not unlike not giving attention to a child sticking their tongue out inappropriately. Most women just want to quietly settle in feed their child and move on. This is usually accomplished modestly and with no intent to show us all what we have already seen anyway. Just sayin'. Well after all this I guess to get back on track I think I shall deliberately knit publicly today and use very large needles and brightly colored yarn )


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh I don't know - I guess I think knitting should be required - it would keep our hands busy and our attention focused on something useful. It also is great to teach children to focus, concentrate on the task at hand and accomplish something they can take pride in. Also, if we are looking at our knitting we won't be staring on those breast feeding Moms and I'm sure they would appreciate the privacy. Just trying to maintain a sense of humor - maybe smiling and starting each day in a happy way with a new scarf and a well fed baby (if one is available) would not be such a bad thing. Have a great day!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

re: ladies room for breastfeeding :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd rather see a baby suckling than some other folk stuffing their mouths with so much bad stuff. I'd rather see someone knitting than bothering other people. It is amazing how many children quiet down and watch me knit, when they have been acting up just moments before. I always have an easy project on hand so they can try it out if they want. Better to get them hooked on knitting than some of the other stuff that seems to be acceptable behaviour these days.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> I'd rather see a baby suckling than some other folk stuffing their mouths with so much bad stuff. I'd rather see someone knitting than bothering other people. It is amazing how many children quiet down and watch me knit, when they have been acting up just moments before. I always have an easy project on hand so they can try it out if they want. Better to get them hooked on knitting than some of the other stuff that seems to be acceptable behaviour these days.


Totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup: And well said :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knitteerli said:


> I'd rather see a baby suckling than some other folk stuffing their mouths with so much bad stuff. I'd rather see someone knitting than bothering other people. It is amazing how many children quiet down and watch me knit, when they have been acting up just moments before. I always have an easy project on hand so they can try it out if they want. Better to get them hooked on knitting than some of the other stuff that seems to be acceptable behaviour these days.


Perfect!!

Andy


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I am going back to the original situation:

I think you may be lost in your personal space. One of the ladies may have just discovered some bad news and was sharing it with her friends. They thought that you were listening to the situation and couldn't believe that you were sitting and listening to their private business. Sometimes,
people that do not knit believe that knitters pay no attention to the knitting only to what is around them. You must have been looking at them and their table or you wouldn't have noticed what you commented on to us.

When you knit, enjoy the time that you have to be able to do it and stop being concerned with how other people react! It is your time to enjoy the process. 

Another thing to consider is: wouldn't you be upset with your friend if she kept checking her cell phone while you were enjoying your visit. You were checking the knitting. The friend you were with should have had your attention. I feel that you want it both ways: knitting and not listening to the other table or knitting and listening to your friend. 

Ok, I vented!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jestsat said:


> I think you may be lost in your personal space. One of the ladies may have just discovered some bad news and was sharing it with her friends. They thought that you were listening to the situation and couldn't believe that you were sitting and listening to their private business.
> 
> When you knit, enjoy the time that you have to be able to do it. Another thing is, wouldn't you be upset with your friend if she kept checking her cell phone while you were enjoying your visit. You were checking the knitting. The friend you were with should have had your attention.
> 
> Ok, I vented!


Who were you answering, its very unclear?


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Who were you answering, its very unclear?


I updated my comment because even I couldn't figure out what I was saying! I was not trying to insult only comment with a different view of the situation that was stated.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jestsat said:


> I updated my comment because even I couldn't figure out what I was saying! I was not trying to insult only comment with a different view of the situation that was stated.


We still don't know who you were replying to......    

Have a great day anyway

Andy


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

hen said:


> For the first time, I actually felt awkward knitting in public.
> Usually it never ever bothers me. I get the needles out of my bag whenever I'm sitting.
> I was sitting outside a pub in the sunshine, a friend went in to buy drinks and I got my knitting out.
> At a nearby table were a group of smartly dressed women and although I didn't hear any of the comments made, the pointed looks and smirks were enough.
> ...


Remember, this was where the comments started. It had been carried from here. I thought I made my comments clear when I stated I was going back to the original situation:
My updated post:

I am going back to the original situation:

I think you may be lost in your personal space. One of the ladies may have just discovered some bad news and was sharing it with her friends. They thought that you were listening to the situation and couldn't believe that you were sitting and listening to their private business. Sometimes,
people that do not knit believe that knitters pay no attention to the knitting only to what is around them. You must have been looking at them and their table or you wouldn't have noticed what you commented on to us.

When you knit, enjoy the time that you have to be able to do it and stop being concerned with how other people react! It is your time to enjoy the process.

Another thing to consider is: wouldn't you be upset with your friend if she kept checking her cell phone while you were enjoying your visit. You were checking the knitting. The friend you were with should have had your attention. I feel that you want it both ways: knitting and not listening to the other table or knitting and listening to your friend.

Ok, I vented!


----------

